# NEW YORK | "High Line Starchitect District" Megathread



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

These little but amazing projects are so scattered in the subforum and some pushed back to whatever high number of page, I figured it would be much more useful to make a thread compiling all of them. "High Line Starchitect District" is of course a nickname I've first seen used by desertpunk, and I think everyone will know what it means. 

Here's the ones I remember. If I missed something, let me know and I will add!

*512 West 22nd Street*


















_by mrnyc_

*551 West 21st Street*


















_by towerpower_

*Soori High Line - 522 West 29th Street*


















_by towerpower_

*520 West 28th Street*


















_by tectonic_

*515 West 29th Street*


















_by towerpower_

*Jardim - 527 West 27th Street*


















_by... uh... uncredited photo, guess it's from 6sqft_

*500 West 21st Street*


















_by Ghostface_

*40-56 Tenth Avenue ("Solar Carve")*










*511-525 West 18th Street*

...no renders, no pics...

*221 West 29th Street*









_by...? Hey guys, credit pictures when you post them! _

Only did the ones below 100m for now, will edit in the highrises later, would be appreciated if someone pointed me to all of them, I only remember the glassy one near HY and the one by BIG!


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

delete


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

delete


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

delete


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

delete


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Good idea for a thread. So many projects around the High Line, might as well lump them together.

239 10th ave 

http://ny.curbed.com/2016/6/28/12053674/the-getty-peter-marino-construction-photos


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Looking forward to 239 10th ave. It'll cover up the blank walls on the building next to it, replace a gas station and thus restore the streetwall, and it's a decently attractive building in its own right. Interestingly, it's designed by Peter Marino, who's more well known for designing luxury boutiques for houses like LV, Chanel, etc.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

508 W. 24th by Cary Tamarkin
514 W. 24th (proposal) by Roman and Williams
505 W. 19th by Thomas Juul Hansen


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

The high line is rapidly transforming into the "bottom line" of a posh residences' canyon...


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ To me it was already was ''bottom line' of a posh residences' canyon" when it was built (only now it's getting even posher). That's part of what people love about it.


----------



## NYCityBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

An image of 520 W 28th St from over the weekend. You can see they've started to install the exoskeleton on the south elevation.


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh my god so many of these are just wonderfully put together.


----------



## PellicanoTheGreat (Jul 14, 2016)

Amazing thread!


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Gas Station-Replacing High Line Condo The Getty Tops Out*
http://ny.curbed.com/2016/7/27/12299518/michael-shvo-chelsea-condo-getty-topped-off


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Hudson11, and I didn't realise it was around the High Line, here's the gorgeous Fitzroy at 514 W 24th:



Hudson11 said:


> you guys seem to be starving for more renderings. I'm surprised this wasn't posted already. This rendering shows its proximity to the High Line:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

From the compilation thread:



bodegavendetta said:


> *New Renderings Show Latest Revisions to BIG-Designed 76 11th Avenue*
> http://newyorkyimby.com/2016/08/new...revisions-to-big-designed-76-11th-avenue.html


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

waiting for BIG's next eyesore ^^

This morning


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jardim

http://therealdeal.com/2015/05/14/centaur-greyscale-get-115m-loan-for-high-line-condo-complex/









Above ground


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

The Getty

This morning

http://ny.curbed.com/2016/6/28/12053674/the-getty-peter-marino-construction-photos


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Another beauty getting set to rise on the Highline. Now just waiting for Studio Gang's Solar enclave

512 w 22nd


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*239 10th Avenue*



Ghostface79 said:


> Good idea for a thread. So many projects around the High Line, might as well lump them together.
> 
> 239 10th ave
> 
> http://ny.curbed.com/2016/6/28/12053674/the-getty-peter-marino-construction-photos


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*534 West 25th Street*









https://www.6sqft.com/pace-gallery-files-for-new-west-chelsea-building-designed-by-bonettikozerski-studio/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*540 west 26th Street by Morris Adjimi*









https://www.6sqft.com/construction-kicks-off-at-morris-adjmis-540-west-26th-street-new-renderings-revealed/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Getty









520 West 22nd


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish these new developments were kept half a block away from the actual High Line Park and the low rise existing structures were preserved ...


----------



## josh85 (Sep 28, 2009)

Riley1066 said:


> I wish these new developments were kept half a block away from the actual High Line Park and the low rise existing structures were preserved ...


I really love what they've done, but I think any further development should have to have a height equal to or below the highline, unless it's replacing a building that is already above the highline.

There are great open spaces that I think are important, and it'd be a shame if essentially the whole highline eventually became cavernous.

Also, that Manhattan Mini Storage is in desperate need of a mural (or, in a perfect world, demolition.)


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

Can anybody from NYC tell me how the area around the highline used to be before the highline was built? Was it lively, despite the rusty railtrack above or rather vacant no mans land? Did retail exist?


----------



## josh85 (Sep 28, 2009)

germantower said:


> Can anybody from NYC tell me how the area around the highline used to be before the highline was built? Was it lively, despite the rusty railtrack above or rather vacant no mans land? Did retail exist?


Here's a thread on this actually (going way back):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374161

Honestly, much of the west side was a dump. I was somewhat shocked when I moved to NYC in the 00's(I no longer live there unfortunately) at how underdeveloped the west side was. It just seemed like most of the buildings had been left to fall into disrepair, and the only thing still standing were gas stations, storage spaces, and garages. This started to change before the High Line, but the HL has definitely sped it up exponentially. 

Here's the meatpacking district in the 90's:
https://untappedcities.com/2013/08/12/vintage-photos-nyc-meatpacking-district-1990s/

Here's some of the same, but also includes Chelsea:
http://www.businessinsider.com/chel...-neighborhood-it-was-still-fairly-desolate-12


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

It looked thrid worldish back then. From dump wasteland to multiomillionaire neighborhood in such a short time. Reminds me of how much Hells Kitchen has changed over the same time, even Tribeca and Noho and such werent as nice and glitzy back then as they are now. There is this hype about how Dubai has changed dramatically, and yes it did so, and how much development took place in chinese cities, but the very drastic change here gets overlooked, which is sad. I mean, Manhattan changed so much, (even Brooklyn will get 2 supertalls), Harlem is a desired neighborhood and even Inwood is slowly getting small fractions of the gentrification cake.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Just 30 posts in here seem a bit understated for a proposed "megathread"... :hmm:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

If you don't understand what the word means there's always Google.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for the advice. Now let's look it up:

_(Internet slang) *An extremely long discussion thread*._

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/megathread


Well...


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

I prefer to have a megathread that is slowly filling up, then a megamegathread with pages and pages of nonsense. I also feel oike had it been opened in 2010 it would be much bigger by mow, but since it was opened in 2016 when most of development around the HL was done or approaching being done, we were kinda limited to what to post here.


----------



## Pohtija (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not the thread that is 'mega' here.. It's the *Highline itself* and it's surroundings that is mega-interesting and well worth deserving it's own discussion thread! I was there in the summer of 2015 and walked the line (with round eyes and a smile on my face ). It was superb and extremely enjoyable back then already, but I imagine it has become 10 times more marvelous since then with all these amazing new buildings that have emerged on it's immediate surroundings and the whole Hudson Yards mega dewelopment at the end of the elevated park like a crown on top of it all! This is one of my top attraction for sure next time I am sure to visit New York in the future like it was already back then. kay:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

erbse, that is an odd wrong definition found on wiktionary that needs to be edited there. Try to avoid wrong information. A megathread is a thread that puts the subjects of a large number of separate threads into one thread.


----------



## mrmayman (Feb 15, 2018)

Pohtija said:


> It's not the thread that is 'mega' here.. It's the *Highline itself* and it's surroundings that is mega-interesting and well worth deserving it's own discussion thread! I was there in the summer of 2015 and walked the line (with round eyes and a smile on my face ). It was superb and extremely enjoyable back then already, but I imagine it has become 10 times more marvelous since then with all these amazing new buildings that have emerged on it's immediate surroundings and the whole Hudson Yards mega dewelopment at the end of the elevated park like a crown on top of it all! This is one of my top attraction for sure next time I am sure to visit New York in the future like it was already back then. kay:


It's awesome! I was there in December, it was so cold, but it was awesome and well worth the cold! Hopefully next time I'm there, I can go on 30HY's deck. :banana:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't you feel insulted droneriot, I just wanted to see more updates in this compilation thread, as I really like the developments around Highline.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Some nice buildings in this thread. Its great to see new york has somewhat gotten over its glazed curtain walling fad thats still enveloping most of the world unfortunately. Modern architecture can be so much better than that, in fact it gives modern architecture a bad name and people associate modern architecture with being sterile and boring when it doesnt have to be at all


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*534 West 29th Street | 9 floors | 6 units*

*West Chelsea's Casa Moderne Finally Begins to Rise*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

droneriot said:


> *40-56 Tenth Avenue ("Solar Carve")*












http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2018/3/22/construction-update-40-10th-avenue-studio-gang





















droneriot said:


> *515 West 29th Street*



Urban Misc. #24 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/cookfox/


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

The Highline looks like a wall enclosed walkway in the pictures above.


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

Developers are ruining the High Line and the city is just letting them do it.


----------



## ophizer (Oct 18, 2010)

Riley1066 said:


> Developers are ruining the High Line and the city is just letting them do it.


:cripes:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

@dancing_unicorn_princess


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Pier 55













































https://www.instagram.com/p/BseFI53hlpQ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1fibcxpi5j9yy


----------



## Pohtija (Jul 26, 2013)

©2019BSLG--3.jpg by BSLG_Photo, on Flickr


©2019BSLG--5.jpg by BSLG_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

@mailmodels


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

@frytography_uk


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

A pity they're turning the High Line into a dark canyon.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> *mchlanglo793* “Clustered” • A close-up of the @highlinenyc with a mishmash of different architectural styles. This photo pretty much sums up the High Line and it’s dense diversity of new buildings





> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B0tS-ZzHI4p/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Tour: 540 W 25 - Pace Gallery*
*SEPTEMBER 16, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architect:* Bonetti/Kozerski Architecture; *Client:* Pace Gallery; *Program:* Gallery, Office; *Location:* Chelsea, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2019.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

501 and 518 W 18th St









@timfisherphotos


----------



## tallmark (Oct 15, 2012)

How things have changed.... This area and the abandoned raised railroad line was the absolute armpit. Home to the homeless, muggers and prostitutes (both sexes). And it would get worse when approaching the abandoned, dilapidated Meat Packing district. In the 80s, people wouldn't take any property around the tracks "Highline" for free. You needed to be suicidal, drug addict, or homeless to even show up around that abandoned stretch. I walked down the Highline for the first time this summer. It has become another world, not just improved, but another world with another people, another spirit, another reality. Need to contemplate now


----------

